# Cómo encender power supply XboX clásico



## lsedr (Oct 15, 2012)

saludos, 

necesito encender un power supply de un xbox clásico para darle otros usos y aprovecharla.
alguien sabe cómo encenderla  para que me supla los 12v o 13.5v DC  ??

gracias.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Oct 15, 2012)

primero conectala con una lampara serie de unos 60w y proba entre cualquiera de los negros con el tester entre los de colores alguno tiene voltaje,por mas que este apagada,los que tienen voltaje(descartalos por ahora) los que no tienen voltaje puntealos con uno negro si no pasa nada prueba con uno de los que tiene voltaje pero siempre con la lampara serie y de preferencia un toma con tierra,si la lampara enciende al maximo significa corto circuito


----------



## marianoarcas (Oct 15, 2012)

podes sacarla, y pasar un par de fotos extras, mas qe nada una de arriba y otra de abajo, que se vea bien el circuito, con eso va a ayudar bastante


----------



## lsedr (Oct 15, 2012)

si en un rato subo fotos de la parte de abajo ando como loco buscando mi camara de 10 mp y tuve que subir esa foto de baja resolución...


----------



## lsedr (Oct 16, 2012)

aquí las fotos:


----------



## maton00 (Oct 16, 2012)

fijate si el cable azul o el morado va conectado a transistores de señal o a un optoacoplador por ahi esta el standby y esas madres.


----------



## capitanp (Oct 16, 2012)

Si mas no recuerdo funciona como una fuente ATX de pc comun


----------



## lsedr (Oct 16, 2012)

Yo traté de encenderla conectando los cables gris y azul pero no funcionó.... pensaba que encendia igual que una fuente ATX de pc
saludos c


----------



## capitanp (Oct 17, 2012)

si pero de esos dos cable uno es el PowerUP que indica que la fuente arranco ok y el otro es el PsON para encender la fuente poniendo este a masa


----------



## ZedHqX4 (Oct 17, 2012)

Me intrigan los colores que se ven, no coinciden con los que deberian, bueno, te dejo aqui el pinout a ver si te sirve
Por el conector que se ve en tus fotos, tienes una version 1.0-1.1 con conector de 12 pines

1 	+12V 	Yellow
2 	+5V 	Red
3 	+5V 	Red
4 	+5V 	Red
5 	+3.3V 	Orange
6 	+3.3V STBY (+1.2V in Xbox v1.0) 	Brown
7,8,9,10 	GND 	Black
11 	Power ON 	White
12 	Power OK 	Blue

http://pinouts.ru/Game/xbox_power_pinout.shtml
http://diy.sickmods.net/Tutorials/Xbox1/Power_Supply_Pinouts/


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Oct 21, 2012)

proba el azul con el naranja


----------

